# NSX Prototype to Break Cover at Mid-Ohio Raceway



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Honda North America Inc. has released an image of a prototype NSX supercar that will take to the racetrack at the Honda Indy 200 IndyCar Series race at Mid-Ohio Sports Car Course in Lexington, Ohio, United States










The NSX prototype, complete with custom graphics, will lap the road course in advance of the race on August 4, 2013.

Global development of the NSX, due to be launched in 2015, is being led by engineers at Honda R&D Americas, Inc. in Raymond, Ohio. Additionally, it was announced in May that the next-generation NSX supercar will be produced at the newly established Performance Manufacturing Centre in nearby Marysville.

The prototype model maintains the styling and proportions of the NSX Concept that debuted at the 2012 North American International Auto Show in Detroit, while packaging the production vehicle's mid-mounted V6 engine mated to Honda's innovative new three-motor Sport Hybrid SH-AWD (Super Handling All Wheel Drive) system.


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

very audi r8 esk


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Agreed, love child of an R8 and an Aventador!


----------



## djgregory (Apr 2, 2013)

Johnny_B said:


> very audi r8 esk


Really? I dont think it resembles an R8 much tbh.

However it looks nice though :thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Hmmm, seemed to look a lot nicer here -










That blue car looks a bit disappointing style wise, especially as the NSX is one of my favourite cars.


----------



## bigbadjay (May 29, 2012)

Holy ****


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Oh man I think I'm gonna want one. I REALLY hope they produce something as advanced as the nix was back in the day


----------



## jmsc (Jun 13, 2012)

I like it as much as you can like a picture w/o seeing it live.

A little of the original NSX, some Lamborghini Aventador cues, a touch of McLaren styling, a rear air scoop from the Modena and front bumper vents from Porsche/Ferrari and others from over the years. Not bad. Not bad.


----------



## richtea78 (Apr 16, 2011)

Not really Audi to me. The scoops on the flanks remind me of Ferrari 360.


----------



## wadoryu (Jan 28, 2010)

Johnny_B said:


> very audi r8 esk


Probably what they're going against. But very nice :thumb:


----------



## jmsc (Jun 13, 2012)

Saw the new NSX proto on NBCSP for a 1-2 min pre-lap at the INDY 200 Ohio race. Looked like an exotic sports car on TV, but, could use a little more flair in the body design ala McLaren/Ferrari or Pininfarina. All-in-all, should make the NSX cognoscenti happy.


----------

